# seaton heights hotel, seaton



## audi-adam (Jun 20, 2011)

*seaton heights hotel, seaton *updated**

I know this one has been done a few times, but yesterday was my first visit so i thought id post this up as a bit of an update more than anything, 
although the place has been pretty extensively damaged by the local vandals i was surprised at how much glass was still remaining and the newts and tadpoles living in the pool (rather them than me!!)
anywho on with ze pics !! visited june 2011

the block with the rooms, shame all the glass has been smashed out of it !






upper floor corridor 





walkway





the art deco bit , probably my favorite part of the building 





the reception area (fair to say this is pretty trashed)





the kitchen (well whats left of it !)





overgrown much !





the pool (resisted the urge to go for a dip !)





the sports hall 





i do apologise for the slightly dodgy photography skills , im still learning


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 20, 2011)

This look'a great explore!
Shame about the chav's, But hey its inevitable, there everywere!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them, would like to see more....Go back and indulge me....LOL


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 20, 2011)

Blimey, the pool area's overgrown amazingly since I was last up there...it was all just pavement tiles on my first visit. Did you see the nissen huts?
Interesting to see an update, although I'd rather remember it when it was gracefully decayed and before it got trashed.


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 20, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> Love them, would like to see more....Go back and indulge me....LOL



im going back soon there is still more id like to look at and maybe have a good go at photographing the place properly rather than rushing becasue my friends were impatient lol


----------



## kathyms (Jun 20, 2011)

*deven*

i found your report very interesting. i went to seaton a couple of years ago and i googled it brought back memories. by the way we didnt stay there it was the place that tesco knocked down to build a supermarket. again thank you.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 20, 2011)

quality explore, love the stairways..


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, the pool area's overgrown amazingly since I was last up there...it was all just pavement tiles on my first visit. Did you see the nissen huts?
> Interesting to see an update, although I'd rather remember it when it was gracefully decayed and before it got trashed.




i did briefly see the nissen huts my friends were quite keen to look at the sports centre :/ so im going to have another visit soon so i can get some proper shots of them, i must admit i did look at your initial report and cant believe how bad it is now ! its a huge shame !. the amount of wildlife in the pool is amusing 

i cant help thinking my slightly naff photography skills let it down a bit lol, 

thanks for the positive comments


----------



## smiler (Jun 20, 2011)

Acebikerchick said:


> Love them, would like to see more....Go back and indulge me....LOL



And me too please, FL post your pics for contrast please, great post I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Curious Dragon (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a great report and your photos aren't even half as bad as you make out. They don't have to be arty to capture the site well.

Keep at it and I'm sure you'll have confidence in your work in no time.

I don't use a pro camera (very often) so have to make do with a point and click but you can still get amazing shots.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 20, 2011)

*photos*

i totaly agree, it isnt the camra its looking at what you shoot. your pics are fine. personaly i have 2 cannon dslrs and 2 slrs plus differant cannon piont and shoot digies, but what i use most it the samsung digi that i carry in my hand bag. just take a sec to look at what your taking it will be fine. i look forward to seeing your next report.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it, I bet that was lovely in it's hey day. 

Gorgeous photos, the light is fantastic!


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys and gals , im highly critical of my work to be honest im my worst critic !! i use a canon 1000d and have spent a bit on a zoom lens and some filters , im getting there i think,  if im being critical i would say some of the external shots were a bit over exposed but if i look back on some of the shots i took when i started (just over a year ago) the current ones are much improved


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 21, 2011)

I enjoyed looking through your report.

It looks an interesting builidng...I hadn't seen this before.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kathyms (Jun 21, 2011)

*canon*



audi-adam said:


> thanks for the kind words guys and gals , im highly critical of my work to be honest im my worst critic !! i use a canon 1000d and have spent a bit on a zoom lens and some filters , im getting there i think,  if im being critical i would say some of the external shots were a bit over exposed but if i look back on some of the shots i took when i started (just over a year ago) the current ones are much improved



i have the canon 1000d and i was lucky the lenses i had for the other slr canons work. i do like canon.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2011)

smiler said:


> And me too please, FL post your pics for contrast please...


If that's okay, Audi. I'll just post two of the pond area. 

The first is from around April 2007 and the second taken November 2008.


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 21, 2011)

wow it really is overgrown now !!! thanks foxylady


----------



## smiler (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it looks much better in your pics Adam, nature has done a lot of improvements, Thanks for posting the pics Foxy, (you didn't happen to drive your tractor over the paving just before you took your shot did you?)


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 22, 2011)

That looks like a quality art deco building Audi, nice work me 'ol china


----------



## audi-adam (Jul 6, 2011)

slight update (sorry to drag up an old one) i went up today for a bit of a mooch around and to try out some new camera gear iv gotten recently, also found some pics of the place from its hey day for a bit of a stark comparison 





one of the ones i found 





how it looks today 





another view 





slightly different now :/





all i wanna do is do it 





keys !!!!











fire fire 





not any more there aint ! 

thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice One Adam.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 7, 2011)

Another set of fantastic pics Adam...


----------



## electrocam (Sep 25, 2011)

Heya folks  newbie here  well technically I've been reading the forum for months 
Excellent report audi-adam - I had to take a look for myself and it's like a tardis inside! Bit spooky when you're approaching the building from the field side but none the less a great explore, and my first explore too. I snapped some photos but I think I should of taken some more really, still, good excuse for a return visit


----------



## Tizzme (Sep 30, 2011)

Good report audi, allways nice to see what the place looked like pre-chav  BEST BEFORE 31,10,95


----------



## strokesboy21 (Oct 9, 2011)

looks really good wish i had sommot like that near by


----------

